# Finally! The CCS adapter is on sale in the US



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

From what I've been reading today, you can't order it unless your dash says CCS enabled. So for those converting older cars, you have to wait till your car is convertd to order.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ordered today, I have a 2022 MX and site confirmed compatibility.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I used a 10% off coupon to get one from Lectron for $175 a few weeks ago. I might have waited had I known that Tesla was going to finally release theirs but I don't mind saving 75 bucks plus free shipping.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I heard that the older cars need to upgrade their charging ECU. Wonder how much this will cost on top of the $250 for the adapter. Don't know if its worth it - and having to deal with signing up with Electrify America, EVGo, etc...


----------



## Nexus (4 mo ago)

Quicksilver said:


> Don't know if its worth it - and having to deal with signing up with Electrify America, EVGo, etc...


I think it's more about having extra options. Especially when Tesla opens the superchargers to the general public.


----------



## Nexus (4 mo ago)

Quicksilver said:


> Wonder how much this will cost on top of the $250 for the adapter.


$150 for the ecu from a 3rd party:








1537264-00-B Gen4 charge port ECU - No longer available | 2 Much Sun, LLC


We just got word from Tesla that they don't want us to sell any more ECU's so this means you will need to purchase this from a Tesla Service Center. There are reports of many successes in getting Gen4 ECU from Tesla. You will need to be assertive and insist that since this is a non-restrictive...




www.2muchsun.com





But you will also need a wiring harness.


----------



## Nexus (4 mo ago)

Nexus said:


> $150 for the ecu from a 3rd party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops. Didn't realize that had discontinued it before I posted.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

Nexus said:


> $150 for the ecu from a 3rd party:


Even adding another $60 for the wiring harness, I hope that means the CCS upgrade price from Tesla won't be too outrageous. $500 installed, and with the CCS1 adapter would be great.

I'm mostly disappointed that the two or three times my charge port was replaced under warranty, I never got an upgrade to the CCS compatible ECU. I think those were all before 2020, anyway (when was the pin recall?).


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

JML said:


> Even adding another $60 for the wiring harness, I hope that means the CCS upgrade price from Tesla won't be too outrageous. $500 installed, and with the CCS1 adapter would be great.
> 
> I'm mostly disappointed that the two or three times my charge port was replaced under warranty, I never got an upgrade to the CCS compatible ECU. I think those were all before 2020, anyway (when was the pin recall?).


It's because it's not plug and play. You can't just plug a gen4 charge port ECU into a gen3 car. At the current moment, you need one of the special harnesses that certain people are building to make the newer ECU work on an older car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I hope you guys always use Tesla chargers first when the option is available.

Cool shot of a row of CCS chargers and Superchargers from a day trip I did on Friday.

I think there were 12 superchargers to 6 CCS fast chargers.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

The CCS units have vey poor cable mgmt.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> The CCS units have vey poor cable mgmt.


They are so thick and heavy that I think people struggle just to move them.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hope you guys always use Tesla chargers first when the option is available.
> 
> Cool shot of a row of CCS chargers and Superchargers from a day trip I did on Friday.
> 
> ...


 I know the place well. Its 16 V3 SuperChargers. And always busy. But the CCS chargers are 30c kwh vs 44c peak for Tesla. If you have an S or X, you might save $9-$10 on a charge. M3 or MY, less savings of course. Takes a lot of CCS charges to pay for the adapter. But its good to have.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> The CCS units have vey poor cable mgmt.


The cables have to be longer to reach the other end of some cars.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> The cables have to be longer to reach the other end of some cars.


 It must be too much for those "some cars" owners/drivers to pull head in and on the correct side?

Didn't we go through this issues about five decades back with petrol cars? The filler always being on the wrong side? In the 80's US cars added arrows on the instrument petrol gage to show which side the filler was on. I recall 50's & 60's era cars with fillers hidden behind a taillight or number plate.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> I recall 50's & 60's era cars with fillers hidden behind a taillight or number plate.


My mid-80's Chevy Caprice had it behind the plate.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

NR4P said:


> I know the place well. Its 16 V3 SuperChargers. And always busy. But the CCS chargers are 30c kwh vs 44c peak for Tesla. If you have an S or X, you might save $9-$10 on a charge. M3 or MY, less savings of course. Takes a lot of CCS charges to pay for the adapter. But its good to have.


I didn’t even realize it was only $0.30 there for CCS. I wish they’d charge more / match Tesla when next to each other 



Klaus-rf said:


> It must be too much for those "some cars" owners/drivers to pull head in and on the correct side?
> 
> Didn't we go through this issues about five decades back with petrol cars? The filler always being on the wrong side? In the 80's US cars added arrows on the instrument petrol gage to show which side the filler was on. I recall 50's & 60's era cars with fillers hidden behind a taillight or number plate.


At the end of the day a “public” network needs to allow for more compatibility.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hope you guys always use Tesla chargers first when the option is available.


I think that will happen for convenience only by many Tesla drivers. However, if non-Supercharger pricing continues to be lower, frequently significantly lower, you will pay for that brand loyalty getting little in return. An electron is an electron is an electron. As an example from a recent road trip, why pay 54¢ for a bunch of electrons when you can get the same bunch for 33¢? Lots of folks seem to be buying the new CCS adapter and owners of early cars are looking for upgrades to CCS compatibility. Such options are handy, but also indicate sensitivity to pricing too, the cost of the adapter notwithstanding.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I didn’t even realize it was only $0.30 there for CCS. I wish they’d charge more / match Tesla when next to each other


Er, that isn’t how competition works. Agree that EA/others may be leaving money on the table by offering lower prices, but that difference is the incentive to shift allegiance as usually the pocketbook/wallet rules over all else given reasonably equivalent convenience.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I didn’t even realize it was only $0.30 there for CCS. I wish they’d charge more / match Tesla when next to each other.


Why on earth would you want that?

If EVs had a standard charging port, Tesla would have to decrease its prices to be competitive. Right now Tesla has a captive consumer base and can do whatever.

With the CCS adapter, we now have more choices and hopefully that will result in lower prices.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> From what I've been reading today, you can't order it unless your dash says CCS enabled. So for those converting older cars, you have to wait till your car is convertd to order.


Just noticed this morning under the service tab in the app that in addition to the never-ending rear harness recall, my app now indicates a "CCS Adapter Retrofit" as if it may be free at some point. When I tap for details, it tells me that appointments are currently unavailable and to check back in early 2023.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> Er, that isn’t how competition works. Agree that EA/others may be leaving money on the table by offering lower prices, but that difference is the incentive to shift allegiance as usually the pocketbook/wallet rules over all else given reasonably equivalent convenience.





francoisp said:


> Why on earth would you want that?
> 
> If EVs had a standard charging port, Tesla would have to decrease its prices to be competitive. Right now Tesla has a captive consumer base and can do whatever.
> 
> With the CCS adapter, we now have more choices and hopefully that will result in lower prices.


I get it. That’s why I said “I wish”. Until such time that Tesla opens its network to CCS cars (which I imagine is coming soon since they already do it in Europe), it hurts the non-Tesla EVs from a potential availability of chargers standpoint.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

FRC said:


> Just noticed this morning under the service tab in the app that in addition to the never-ending rear harness recall, my app now indicates a "CCS Adapter Retrofit" as if it may be free at some point. When I tap for details, it tells me that appointments are currently unavailable and to check back in early 2023.


Very interesting!


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

FRC said:


> Just noticed this morning under the service tab in the app that in addition to the never-ending rear harness recall, my app now indicates a "CCS Adapter Retrofit" as if it may be free at some point. When I tap for details, it tells me that appointments are currently unavailable and to check back in early 2023.


Interesting indeed. I have the same for my 2018 Model 3. I do not see the harness recall though for whatever reason, and it has not been applied to my car. I did get the recall notice, did try to schedule, and like others have gone into recall limbo. So now two services to be performed at some indeterminate time in the future, maybe even while I still own the car.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

Got my Hansshow adapter today. 4 day shipping from China to North Carolina.Now $249 and I got 15% off and no sales tax. Brian at i1tesla tested it on his Youtube channel. He provides the discount code. Very high build quality!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I read on Electrek that the CCS adapter can do 250 kw.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

francoisp said:


> I read on Electrek that the CCS adapter can do 250 kw.


I think that is technically true. Best of luck finding a provider that can reliably supply 250.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

Now also on the Canadian site for $325


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Rub"Y" said:


> Now also on the Canadian site for $325


It's actually a good price valuing the Canadian currency at $0.77 USD. It's now below 73 cents.


----------

